# Bamboo Garden



## Hakone (Aug 10, 2009)

hakonechloa macra allgold - urahagusa





Phyllostachys bambusoides kawanada


----------



## Hakone (Aug 10, 2009)

Phyllostachys atrovaginata







hakonechloa macra aureola


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice lacy look on the first one


----------



## Hakone (Aug 10, 2009)

rose


----------



## Hakone (Aug 10, 2009)

Phyllostachys vivax aureocaulis


----------



## Hakone (Aug 10, 2009)




----------



## Hakone (Aug 10, 2009)




----------



## goldenrose (Aug 10, 2009)

:clap: I'm a variegated freak! :clap:


----------



## nikv (Aug 10, 2009)

Very pretty! :clap:


----------



## NYEric (Aug 10, 2009)

I could sell those variegated ones here and pay for more besseae hybrids!


----------



## Hera (Aug 10, 2009)

Wonderful. Its was nice to see them as shoots. I wish I could grow them up here in the north. The clumping types that are for sale for my zone are not very memorable.


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 10, 2009)

Very nice garden and great pics! Thank's for sharing!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 10, 2009)

Wow, lovely boos and garden. Thanks for the tour!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 10, 2009)

Wonderful variety of colors, shapes and textures!


----------



## Kevin (Aug 10, 2009)

Wow! I've never seen young bamboo before. Very interesting. I'd love to be able to grow them here.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 11, 2009)

U can grow bamboo anywhere!


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 11, 2009)

very nice bamboos; it must be impressive to 'see' the young growths emerge and grow!!!! Reminds me of a great place I have been visiting again this spring in France: => http://www.bambouseraie.com/ Jean


----------



## Leo Schordje (Aug 11, 2009)

Hera said:


> Wonderful. Its was nice to see them as shoots. I wish I could grow them up here in the north. The clumping types that are for sale for my zone are not very memorable.



Hera, the clumping bamboos available in the USA rarely make much of a visible statement, they are too sparse for the first 20+ years of growing. By the time a clumper develops visual impact, you will be ready for the old folks home. Try one of the runners. There are a dozen or more species of running bamboos that are fully hardy in you area. I am in the cold end of zone 5, and I have a nice 5 year old patch of the Phyllostachys atrovaginata, (the second or third species shown) it has been root hardy through -18 F (about -26 C). My 28 year old planting of Phyllostachys aureosulcata has survived -25 F several times. Both will remain evergreen in milder winters. The down side of the running bamboos is that you need to give them some space, and install some sort of barrier to keep them contained. But they are really rewarding if you are willing to put a bit of maintanence work in every year.


----------



## Hakone (Aug 11, 2009)

Phyllostachys harbin inversa



Cypripedium Aki



Cypripedium pubescens



Acer shirasawanum 'Aureum' 



cypripedium andrewsii


----------



## Hakone (Aug 11, 2009)

cypripedium Ulla Silkens






Borinda KR 6439


----------



## Clark (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks, I never thought of combining black mondo grass with bamboo. Great look!
Love the Japanese forest grass too (hakonechloa macra aureola), I put this in
front with maiden grass (Miscanthus sinesis). Not popular at all here.


----------



## Hakone (Aug 11, 2009)

Imperata cilindrica var. koenigii









Albizia



cypripedium reginae forma album



Lotus






hakonechloa macra beni kaze


----------



## Hakone (Aug 11, 2009)

Chrysanthem






Phyllostachys vivax aureocaulis



Phyllostachys nigra 






sakura


----------



## Hakone (Aug 11, 2009)

lilium formosanum



phyllostachys huanwenzhu inversa



phyllostachys iridescens



phyllostachys prominens



phyllostachys präcox viridisulcata


----------



## Hakone (Aug 11, 2009)

triphillum sulcatum






neofineta falcate



phyllostachys nigra


----------



## NYEric (Aug 11, 2009)

I didn't realize this was your place, thanx for sharing.


----------



## nikv (Aug 11, 2009)

Very beautiful photos, Hakone. I particularly like the Black Bamboo (phyllostachys nigra).


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 11, 2009)

Lovely photos! Thanks for giving us a tour of your environment -- gorgeous!


----------



## Kevin (Aug 11, 2009)

NYEric said:


> U can grow bamboo anywhere!



Not sure that is completely true. I have a Fargesia rufa 'Green Panda' (not sure if the 'Green Panda' is a clonal or cultivar name, or just the 'brand'). We'll see if it survives. 

What I mean by bamboo, though is really the kind that grows really tall, and the stalks look like what you typically think of when you think of bamboo - like all the Phyllostachys pics Hakone just posted. Those we can't grow here.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Aug 12, 2009)

Hakone, those are exquisite bamboos, and Cyps, thanks for posting. Where is this garden? it is beautifully done. A lot of work has gone into that garden. 

Kevin, you are right, none of the Phyllostachys would likely survive without extra protection in your climate. You have a small shot at getting Phyllostachys nuda to survive, but your growing season is likely too short to mature new growths sufficiently before the winter sets in again. Without time to mature, you don't get the winter hardiness. The warm side of USDA Zone 4 is the limit for most bamboos.


----------



## Hakone (Aug 12, 2009)

Leo, that is my backyard


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 12, 2009)

Great choice of plants Hakone! It makes me feel right at home:rollhappy: It looks like you have a wonderful garden there, so nicely cared for.


----------



## Hakone (Aug 12, 2009)

Hello Tom,
thank you very much


----------



## Hakone (Aug 12, 2009)

arundo donax variegata



hakonechloa macra beni kaze



hakonechloa macra akebono



hakonechloa macra naomie



hakonechloa macra



hakonechloa macra stripe it rice



hakonechloa macra aureola



hakonechloa macra Nicolas



myoga



phyllostachys edulis bicolor



phyllostachys megurochiku



phyllostachys bambusoides katashibo



fargesia demissa langzhou



deschampsia cespitosa



Miscanthussinensiscondensatus


----------



## Hakone (Aug 12, 2009)

Sanguinaria canadensis forma multiplex









paphiopedilum philippinense forma album



shiso



miscanthus sinensis zebra



albizia summer chocolate



sasa megalophylla



camellia japonica



bletilla striata



pleioblastus akebono






campanula album



fargesia taibashan



molinia


----------



## Hakone (Aug 12, 2009)

panicum virgatum



liropejaponicum



hakonechloa macra allgold



arrhenatherum elatiusvariegata



hakonechloa macra albostriata


----------



## NYEric (Aug 12, 2009)

Obviously this guy live in the southeast asian part of Germany!?!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 12, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Obviously this guy live in the southeast asian part of Germany!?!



Indeed! Amazing how many of those are popular garden plants here in Japan. Hakone, you may want to post over at this forum since many folks are bamboo enthusiasts and would no doubt love to see your garden:

Growing on the Edge

Just how big is your garden anyway?


----------



## Hera (Aug 12, 2009)

I continue to be completely impressed!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 12, 2009)

Hera said:


> I continue to be completely impressed!



I agree. So much thought and care into the placement of all the color, texture, size, etc!


----------



## Leo Schordje (Aug 12, 2009)

I am very impressed also. Beautiful. and a wonderfull assortment of bamboo. 
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Hakone (Aug 13, 2009)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Just how big is your garden anyway?



Hello Tom,
my garden is 6 x 10 m big


----------



## Leo Schordje (Aug 13, 2009)

Hakone said:


> Hello Tom,
> my garden is 6 x 10 m big



Wow, you pack a lot of bamboo variety in a fairly small space. It is really nice to see such nice large canes (culms) in a relatively small space. I assume you prune out any small diameter canes that sprout up several times a year. Your garden shows the results of many years of careful attention.

I really like the cloud effect of the akebono variegation on both the Dwarf Bamboo and the Grass. The Phyllostachys vivax aureocaulis is stunning.


----------



## John M (Jan 18, 2010)

Wow! I had not seen this thread before now. VERY impressive, Hakone! You are a master gardener of Bamboo and other exotics!


----------

